# Cambio en CFLAGS ¿se puede hacer?

## 2uncas

Hola

Me han cambiado el equipo en el curro, ahora tengo un Core i5. He cambiado el disco al equipo nuevo y ha funcionado sin problemas, pero tengo la duda de si le puedo sacar mayor rendimiento con este procesador.

En otros post he leído que los cambios de CFLAGS no merecen la pena (o eso creo recordar) y que es mejor partir de una instalación nueva, pero viendo las pocas diferencias que hay y solo si se tiene una versión de de gcc >= a la 4.3 me he replanteado la posibilidad de preguntar si se puede hacer algo, es decir, recompilar todo el sistema con este cambio y que luego funcione.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gcc --version
> 
> gcc (Gentoo 4.4.4-r2 p1.2, pie-0.4.5) 4.4.4
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi configuración actual en el make.conf
> 
> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

Muchas gracias.

----------

## lexming

Lo que puedes hacer es poner -march=native, así gcc utilizará automáticamente las CFLAGS optimizadas para tu CPU. Además creo que puedes hacer el cambio cuando quieras, los nuevos binarios serán igualmente compatibles con los anteriores y no creo que sea necesario recompilarlo todo.

----------

## cameta

Para ir bien deberias de recompilar todo.

Ah, asegurate de que en tu kernel este seleccionado el procesador correcto

----------

